# 21Rs Queen Bed Mod - Need Ideas



## Keith f (Jan 19, 2011)

In the 21rs the top of my head touches the wall and my feet touch the other wall. One Idea that I was kicking around would be to flip the queen mattress 90 degrees. I would add a piece of plywood to support the mattress which would hang out a foot or so. This would be great for sleeping but a pain during the day. I could slide the plywood in and wrestle the mattress back in place during the day.(pain)
Im not sure if it would work but what if I used a full piece of plywood and hinged it on the far side of the slide out. Then during the day I could lift the mattress and tilt it up to the ceiling. Not sure if that would clear enough to get around or not.
Any ideas?
I will try to draw something up...This sounds confusing!


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

the way you sleep now in the tt your feet point towards the front of the trl and your head is at the back wall.?? pls confirm.


----------



## Keith f (Jan 19, 2011)

cdn campers said:


> the way you sleep now in the tt your feet point towards the front of the trl and your head is at the back wall.?? pls confirm.


The 21rs has a queen in the back but it lays sideways so the head is to the left wall and the feet are to the right. If you sleep front to back the feet hang over a foot or so just like if you lay sideways on a queen mattress at home

I drew up a quick picture of what I was thinking..ill attach


----------



## Keith f (Jan 19, 2011)

Keith f said:


> In the 21rs the top of my head touches the wall and my feet touch the other wall. One Idea that I was kicking around would be to flip the queen mattress 90 degrees. I would add a piece of plywood to support the mattress which would hang out a foot or so. This would be great for sleeping but a pain during the day. I could slide the plywood in and wrestle the mattress back in place during the day.(pain)
> Im not sure if it would work but what if I used a full piece of plywood and hinged it on the far side of the slide out. Then during the day I could lift the mattress and tilt it up to the ceiling. Not sure if that would clear enough to get around or not.
> Any ideas?
> I will try to draw something up...This sounds confusing!


This is down







This is up


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

10-4 were both on the same page now.. the newer outbacks 210 rs like mine. have a king size rv mattress .and we sleep with our heads at the rear of the slide, and our feet pointing towards the front. keystone put an extension to the slide so it will fit the larger mattress and when sleeping with the curtain closed our feet stick out .under neath the curtins. take a look at the pictures of the 210 rs on the out back site.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There have been a few people that installed a fold up inside edge. When in the stowed position the end folds up, when the slide is out the end folds down and they had a leg to support. They had to have some cushions made up to make up the extra length.


----------



## kennyb79 (Jan 15, 2012)

what is the exact width of the bed? or a better question may be how tall are you? just curious, my thoughts are to slide the mattress out a foot or so, and fill in the area where your head is with a cushion and pillows. the parts at the foot could be hinged and the mattress and the hinged part could slide/fold in place when not in use. but I'm not sure what the measurements of the bed are so I'm not sure if that would work...sometimes it would be nice to be short..


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I have thought about this before. I would just try a 1/2 thick plywood under the matress and slide it out a foot when in use and slide back when not.A good king size futon matress might work and can sit up along the back wall as cushion when stored.


----------

